# My little helper



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my little helper that gets me around on ice.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Boy would I hate to have one of those.:evil:

Dan


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

bhorn,

Looks nice! But its really not fair to post pics with no specs or even a name! ;-) How strong is it or heavy, how fast will it go, what can it tow, (BTW that's some big load you're towing there!) ;-) what did it cost, how deep can it go in the snow, does it float, etc?

A close up pic would be cool too! I'm straining my eyes with these but it kinda looks like you modified one of those carts at Wal-Mart! Is that the brand of the cart "Little Helper"? ;-)

Seriously, I'd love to see/hear more about this machine.

Tom


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry I didn`t give specs. It's a 2006 Polaris 800EFI with the New Prospector Tracks. I can't give a price because I got a great deal from a friend of mine. Retails at $11,500 or there abouts. I only had it up to 50 and had at least a 1/3rd of the throttle left. That was good enough for me. I have my otter shelter behind it. No it doesn`t float. I wish it did . Starts with a tap of the key and the ride is smooth. Very happy with it.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's my question,, are those tracks really necessary? I mean, are those "that" much better in the snow or could you really just get by with the regular wheels? And how are those on rough terrain, as far as climbing rocks and such?


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

I think it makes it better to get around. I'm thinking of the entire season. In deep snow and/or ice start to turn to mush I can still get around. Here's a closer pic I forgot to add it last night.


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, that thing is frickin BAD *SS! 
800!!! :yikes: good Lord. Enough there to tug anything you need **@ 40 mph! :lol: **

nice machine you got there, now if the ice will cooperate for the rest of the season, you'll be in good shape.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Holy crap!!! $11,000 plus other ice fishing goodies.Thats a lot of money being tied up into a sport!!!You are one lucky fella!!Lets see your return on your investement means you should be catching at least 5 pounds of perch fillets a day to pay for that quad.Its a good thing you love the sport.Awesome ride though,whats it weigh,and yes i'm jelous!!:evil: :evil:


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

My return is my health and the opportunity to ice fish. This is what I love to do. Some it's watching sports on a big screen tv or something that I wouldn't spend my money on because I would rather be outdoors. This helps me to do that. I view it as a tool to do what I love and that's fish.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Real Nice !! 

From the looks of the background, your from the UP, eh??


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

very nice


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Like you say why not as you only go around this place once. Tracks on a big 800 you could probably climb that rock cliff behind it in the pic! 

By the way where was that pic taken? West side up by Pictured Rocks area?


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

The only question I have is can you change the tracks back to the regular tires? You must have a he!! of a wife or be single. My wife is quite the outdoorswoman, but don't think she'd let me get one of those bad boys.:yikes:


----------



## akmountainman (May 11, 2005)

:sad: It's one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. sniff! sniff! sorry fellas I dont usually get so emotional Sniff! Sniff! Congrats on the awsome machine!


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

"Have you ever taken it off any sweet jumps?" :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry, had to do it, some people will know what I'm talking about.

That thing is sweet, can you change it back to wheels and tires if you wanted to, like for road use?

I'm jealous,
Ben


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

I haven't done any jumps yet. I need to break in the machine first. I don't know if I can so by the time the break in time passes I will have my answer. Yes you can switch back to your tires. I have the tires in the garage. The tracks bolt on just like your tires do and a extra stabilizer of sorts to remove also. I'm sure once it's done a time or two it will be a breeze to change them back and forth.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I would hope that you can change back to tires, for $11,500!!!

That thing is sweet!!!! Do they make a floatation device for that thing so you can use it in the summer???


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

Snow only until you put the tires on her. Then it's anything goes.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

you win for best toys


----------



## Amuzme2 (Jan 1, 2004)

muddman55 said:


> you win for best toys



I second that!...sweet toy!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

bhorn said:


> Snow only until you put the tires on her. Then it's anything goes.


I was goin to say wouldnt u be better off buying a snowmobile instead, but u can out the tires on u have the best of both worlds. Very sweet.


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't think I can stud the track or buy one that way. Being this is the first year I think more will follow (track styles)in the coming years. I will check in a couple of days. Going fishing for some more of those big gill again.


----------



## deerhunter10709 (Jul 30, 2004)

i want one :sad:


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

Well I stand corrected, the tracks can be studded.  That is going to be my next years project. It's the end of the season (almost)so I will do it next year. I asked about doing jumps and they said it's not recommended.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

carp_assasin said:


> "Have you ever taken it off any sweet jumps?" :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry, had to do it, some people will know what I'm talking about.
> 
> That thing is sweet, can you change it back to wheels and tires if you wanted to, like for road use?
> 
> ...


that would be flippin sweet! i bet that thing coupled with a 12 gauge would make for some crazy alaskan wolverine hunting:lol: :lol:


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

I have had a lot of friend say they would love to get the tracks for hunting. Ride out to your spot and through over the camo cover.


----------



## East Shore Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

What is the name of the company that the tracks are manufactured? Is there a website or some place on here you can check them out??? That thing is beautiful. Think about it....

New Snowmobile = approx. $6000
New Quad = approx $6000
New [email protected] MOFO DO ALL = $11,500 priceless


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

bhorn said:


> I have had a lot of friend say they would love to get the tracks for hunting. Ride out to your spot and through over the camo cover.


I'm not so sure you understand. The alaskan hunting, 12 gauge, and jumps comes from the movie Napolean Dynamite.


----------



## Stoney Point Layouts (Aug 4, 2005)

You can buy the tracks for 3200 hundred for any machine.


----------



## bhorn (Jan 3, 2006)

The tracks retail for $3,099. I have seen them sell for $2,600. The tracks are Polaris Prospectors. This is the first year that they are out.


----------



## superfishingfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

wow thats really neat where'd you get that?


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Awww its cute.... 


Lol, LUCKY!!!!


----------

